# southern Missouri



## Rick420 (Nov 28, 2009)

Anyone from the Springfield,Mo area like to help out with a car show/sound off for the humane society? All profits go to help the shelters in our area. If interested contact me at [email protected] Thanks,Rick


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

When are you planning to have it?


----------



## Rick420 (Nov 28, 2009)

We are hoping for first weekend in june!!


----------

